# Suche Steuergerät für einfache Positionierung eines Längenanschlags



## soehne (7 August 2010)

Hallo
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem einfachen Steuergerät das einen Längenanschlag an einer Tafelschere/Blechschere positionieren kann.

Es sollte ein Display und Tastatur haben in dem die Länge eingestellt weden kann
einen Gebereingang besitzen zum erfassen der Position
und dann ein paar Ausgänge zum Schalten des Motors (vor/zurück und Eilgang)

Ich hoffe ihr kennt so was
Gruß Soehne


----------



## gravieren (7 August 2010)

Hi

Hier z.b.

http://www.lenord.de/de/produkte/motionline/motioncontroller/


----------



## nico (7 August 2010)

oder hier:

http://www.elgo.de/de.html


----------



## electronics1 (21 August 2010)

Hallo,
habe vor einiger Zeit den Antrieb einer alten Schlagschere auf eine Steuerung von ESITRON (www.esitron.de) umgerüstet (Compact-Positioniersteuerung CPS 5).
Preis ca. EUR 600.-

Hab die Ansteuerung eines FUs mit Eil-/Kriechgang und Kompensation des Umkehrspiels realisiert (Sollposition wird immer aus einer Richtung angefahren).
Der ursprüngliche Antrieb bestand aus einer undefinierbaren Platine,die zwei Mal pro Jahr durchbrannte, und einem DC-Motor als Antrieb. Positionsrückmeldung über einen Drehgeber auf der Verstellspindel.
Seit dem Umbau auf Esitron-Steuerung gibts keine Probleme mehr.

MfG,
Electronics1


----------

